# Gibson Les Paul GT (not a Gold Top, the red one with flames) - $2k shipped - The Gear Page



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I know it’s not kijiji and I’m not sure if TGP ads are fair game, but these things are cool as hell and hard to come by.





__





Sold - Gibson LES PAUL GT - Red with Ghost flames w/case 1600 shipped


Plays effortlessly, really no fret wear. Upgraded with new Emerson wiring kit, Grover locking tuners, Suhr Aldrich in neck, brass tailpiece and studs from philaluthiertools In good condition with some dings, checking ,etc. Comes with original parts. This does have a fairly beefy neck with the...



www.thegearpage.net


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Yah that’s a dynamite price on a cool Les Paul.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not as good as this one - they are a cool guitar.

Gibson Les Paul GT $1500 Campbell River (PENDING)


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I’d light 2k on fire before using it to buy a LP with flames on it


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tdotrob said:


> I’d light 2k on fire before using it to buy a LP with flames on it


Funny. I feel almost the same way about Les Paul Standards in black.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Ebony board, standard specs, and flames. What's not to love?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Ebony board, standard specs, and flames. What's not to love?


Pretty much the flames for me haha. To each their own.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Hes had no luck on that sale


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Modded and no case is a bummer


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Flames are also a bummer.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

TubeStack said:


> Flames are also a bummer.


Not these ones


----------

